# Brake Fluid Recommendation for MKV GTI



## lonepatrone (Jan 22, 2005)

What do you guys recommend for a MKV GTI that will see 2-4 days of HPDE events and it's a daily driver? I'm looking for something that is fairly low viscosity so that it does not mess with the ABS, low hydroscopic rating, and a high boiling point dry and wet. I know it's tough to hit all these, but a nice balance would be good. I know Motul RBF600 is good, but the high hydroscopic rating is not desirable.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Brake Fluid Recommendation for MKV GTI (lonepatrone)*

VW OEM is DOT 4 plus..higher wet and dry BP than the Castrol GT LMA I usually use.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crrdslcvr6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Brake Fluid Recommendation for MKV GTI (lonepatrone)*

ATE has a low viscosity DOT 4 fluid. I use it and it works great.


----------



## Badvibe (Feb 16, 2008)

I also use the ATE brake fluid, the "Super Blue" has worked great for me so far.


----------

